# what is F1 or F2 ???



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

is that a grade on the quality ??? thanks, matt


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

F0 is wild caught
F1 are babies from F0
F2 are babies from F1
and so on....


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

What does F1 mean?

The most common usage of F1 in the fish community refers to the first generation of fish away from wild caught parents. The term F1 really means "First Filial" generation. A fish is only considered F1 if both the parents are wild caught F0.

F0 + F0 = F1
F0 + F1 = F2
F1 + F1 = F2
F1 + F2 = F3
F2 + F2 = F3....and so on but beyond this no one keeps track and consider further generations line bred.

Obviously, the only exception of producing F0 is when it happens in the wild.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Matt, if you are content with the simple answer, please don't read my reply :lol: 
Stick to what Kenko and Des wrote.

If you want the fuller explanation, read on... 


des said:


> F0 + F0 = F1
> F0 + F1 = F2
> F1 + F1 = F2
> F1 + F2 = F3
> F2 + F2 = F3


These are the common examples in the cichlid hobby for hobby usage. They do NOT match genetics nor CITES breeding terms.

For a full read, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... _terms.php


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

See how great this place is? Where else can you go with a question and get a simple answer, a mid-level and a complex one all within 20 minutes of posting. 

Great little article btw.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

yes very good info. I especially like the last paragraph.........The key to remember, labeling should benefit the buyer, not the seller. Label all fry as clearly and simply as possible and avoid areas of confusion.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

sooooooo ....... what your really saying is what again ???

just kidding, you guys are crazy about these **** fish !!!!

Are F1 more aggressive ???

I appreciate the help.

What does OB mean ?????

discuss amongst yourselves and get back to me !!!

BFF, matt


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

OB = orange blotch. Usually describes the color/pattern of the fish.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I just googled this topic yesterday as I was intrigued and didnt want to feel dumb asking if it was something obvious.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

so your saying i'm dumb ????????????????????????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No, F1 are not more aggressive.


----------

